
Istio 1.1 Released - crb
https://istio.io/about/notes/1.1/
======
NicoJuicy
For those unaware, istio is a service mesh. In short, it "manages" your micro-
services. Eg. How they connect together and much much more.

Look at what it does and you will see the overhead of what people don't
mention in the first talk :p

In a way, I think Istio is the opposite of a microservice ( didn't look at the
code, but I see 840 issues in the github repository)

------
twblalock
One of the more important changes:

> Policy Checks Off By Default. Changed policy checks to be turned off by
> default to improve performance for most customer scenarios.

Given that the Mixer policy engine is a big selling point of Istio, it is
disappointing that it hurts performance so much they decided to disable it by
default.

~~~
mandarjog
Mixer policy is evolving to MixerV2 in upcoming releases. The mixer
functionality will migrate inside the proxy so that policy decisions are taken
locally. Until then we decided that it was better to make the customer
explicitly enable it.

------
nickthemagicman
What does it do?

~~~
whalesalad
It is the gateway drug to over-engineering and over-architecting your
microservice-based application.

------
clb4mf
Istio sounds like the short name of a chronic disease. Like "istiothritis"

My granma has istio, it's very painful :(

~~~
geoah
Istio means sail (the noun) in greek, and it follows a pattern of naval terms
being used for things around kubernetes. (Kubernetes itself meaning helmsmen
in greek)

That been said, the name that often reminds me of chronic disease is heptio,
one of the companies doing work on k8s. (Which by the way comes from the
prefix hept which is supposed to mean seven in greek, as the kubernetes logo
has seven sides :p)

